# Expo 2003 at Louisville, starts Oct. 18 !



## Sam in Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Expo 2003 - at Louisville, Kentucky, Largest show in the world for outdoor power equipment. Approx 50 acres of outside equipment displays and demo areas, and 400,000 sq ft of inside displays also.

New show date is Saturday, October 18 till Monday October 20
at the Kentucky Exposition Center. 


This is primarilaly a show put on by the equipment manufacturers for the lawn and garden dealers of North America, but landscapers, commercial mowers, and even the general public is allowed to attend the show.


----------

